# HICAS, good or bad?



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

I see some people who doest like this system because it has some problems and you can´t feel the rear very well so.

What´s you´re opinion?


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

this might help

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/31365-hicas-not-hicas-thread.html


----------



## Andy_P (Feb 4, 2007)

If you can learn to drive with it I would every time. The turn in on sharp corners at speed is great....although it is a bit unnerving to begin with.
Most lock it out or remove it. Reasons range but unpredictable back end and worn joints seem to be the most common reason.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Its good. It's best im KM/H.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Keep it, Nissan put it there for a reason !! Learn to drive with it and it is a fantastic bit of kit


----------



## speedr33per (Apr 19, 2007)

as above my hicas works as nissan intended and once you know how to drive with it it corners scarily quick and exits planted and stable.

peaple hate it because they convert there speedos and that screws the hicas up and then they dont actually know how to drive with hicas so crash and blame hicas when its there driving.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Agreed keep it and learn how to drive with it.


----------



## GTR-RICHARD-89 (Feb 13, 2014)

When I bought my car it had a Tomei Hicas lock kit installed apparently & I have never driven a R32 GTR without it. 

These days my car sees more track days then road use, would you guys recommend I remove this kit and try it out ?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

GTR-RICHARD-89 said:


> When I bought my car it had a Tomei Hicas lock kit installed apparently & I have never driven a R32 GTR without it.
> 
> These days my car sees more track days then road use, would you guys recommend I remove this kit and try it out ?


Yes !!!

I was at CC yesterday doing a Track day and my corner entry and exit speeds were far quicker than anything else on the circuit !!! :bowdown1:


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Good on R33's and R34's because electric hence quicker reacting and fun to drive.

Crap on R32's because hydraulic hence lame and slower reacting.

HTH

Leo


----------



## GTR-RICHARD-89 (Feb 13, 2014)

Austrian GTR said:


> Good on R33's and R34's because electric hence quicker reacting and fun to drive.
> 
> Crap on R32's because hydraulic hence lame and slower reacting.
> 
> ...


Was just about to ask if there was a difference between the R32 and later models, so would you recommend removing it? 

Think ill have to try it out myself & deside


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd suggest you try it and decide for yourself...

...I tried it out on mine under several driving conditions and it doesn't feel natural at all / doesn't suit my driving style, it just reacts way too slow.

A few years ago I drove the same road in a stage 1 BNR34 of a mate and the HICAS felt amazing and really responsive and as the other already said you can go around corners quite quicker (at least it felt quicker)...

...thought then about retro fitting the newer R33 / R34 HICAS to my BNR32 but information are quite hard to find in what's really involved (I actually didn't find any) so I ditched the idea again as I also like it a lot how the car drives without the HICAS. There are plenty of other mods you can do to your 32 that will help improve cornering abilities :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Try it yourself, it's easy if you have the Tomei kit.

Personally on an R32 I'd remove it. But it's a driver preference and usage thing. 

If the joints are worn it will feel bad with or without HICAS.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

It's down to preference. Personally, I like without. When the car over steers, I'd prefer to do all the steering corrections myself. Trying to know how much the HICAS will try to help correct over-steer doesn't really help me, but some may prefer it. 

Having said that, I never removed it in my R33 I had 14 years ago (a near std. car) - but it was still very quick around Tsukuba, so it's not bad to have it. Just preference at the end of the day.

Most heavily modified Skyline GT-R's have it removed.


----------



## rmiguelcar (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone for you´re aswers


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

One thing to note also, from what I can find. Lap times are no different with a professional race driver. Make of that what you will. I like the hicas so I had all the bushes replaced by the GTRshop.


----------



## richgr33 (Aug 19, 2014)

It took me a while to get used to it and the first couple of times I thought I would be in the trees but after that it is brilliant.


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

My Hicas works perfect and love it on track .


----------



## schnabulator (Apr 15, 2008)

i also hav my hicas still in and i am happy with it.


----------



## Iwnfup (Aug 5, 2014)

Keep it, tight turns = magic


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Hicas is Good.
But can make you paranoid


----------



## eddy90 (Oct 3, 2012)

Mine was sometimes acting crazy, so had to throw it out. for me its better now to know what the car does every second. always predictable.


----------

